# Mega-Monster Enduro Feb. 9th.



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

102mi or 103km ride on open roads. 

2013 Low-Key Mega-Monster Enduro Ride

I rode this last year on a 3-man team and had a pretty good time.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks for announcing this. Hwy 25 is a great ride this time of year.


----------

